# Please help who has an experience for installIing SysCP from github



## resolvconf (Nov 16, 2012)

I can't install *SysCP*(system control panel) from github.
it's better other to support my language. but I don't know how to install it.
I try to install with this "#cd /usr/ports/sysutils/syscp". It's NOT FOUND such file or directory. I guess it is not in freeBSD ports anymore.

Are there another way to install this package?

thank you very much


----------



## kpa (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.freshports.org/search.php?stype=name&method=match&query=syscp&num=10&deleted=includedeleted&orderby=category&orderbyupdown=asc&search=Search


----------



## resolvconf (Nov 17, 2012)

It was deleted and can't install this port, right?
Please suggest me for another CP.

THank you very much


----------



## swills@ (Nov 18, 2012)

Try sysutils/froxlor


----------

